# Brisket Traditionalist



## los (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys, for those of you who don't use foil on your briskets, what are you guys doing to keep it moist?  Are you mopping or spraying it continually?

I've been foiling for a few months now and have had good success, but I would like to have it come out just as moist/tender without foil.

Any tips you traditionalist can share?

Thanks


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2006)

los said:
			
		

> Hey guys, for those of you who don't use foil on your briskets, what are you guys doing to keep it moist?  Are you mopping or spraying it continually?
> 
> I've been foiling for a few months now and have had good success, but I would like to have it come out just as moist/tender without foil.
> 
> ...



My new cooker uses a rotisserie system of cooking.  The meat racks rotate directly over the coals.  I place a couple of briskets on different racks so that the drippings drop on the brisket below it.  No foil or mopping required, the briskets are self basting.


----------



## oompappy (May 12, 2006)

I think one of the biggest factors in not having a dry brisket is to let it rest  properly.
 One hour rest at room temp under a loose foil tent seems 
to make the juices hold up in the meat nicely. If your holding it foil 
wrapped in a cooler for 2 or more hours just make sure it has cooled 
off a bit before slicing. If its still steaming when you slice you can 
actually watch the meat dry before your eyes. 

I've never foiled a brisket while it was on the pit and only wrap if I need to hold it longer than 1 hour. I do baste or spray a few times during the cook 
to keep the outside moist but I don't think that affects the inside much. 
Never had much problem with dry brisket using the necked method, only 
a few over the years, but every one is a little bit different and the odds are your going to run into one sometime. 

Another way to do brisket w/o foil wrap is to use a foil pan (or make one out of foil) during part of the cook. Fernando up in Llano used to swear by 
this method. I still do them this way occasionally. 
Here's a link to an earlier thread that shows it....
http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/...days=0&postorder=asc&highlight=texas&start=15


----------



## langcjl (May 12, 2006)

I cook mine like oompappy said, with a foil pan. I make a pan out of heavy foil and then wrap the sides up when it is done and put in cooler to rest. My brisket always turned out great but really went to another level when i began injecting with beef broth and worchestershire sauce. That may be a crutch like foiling is said to be but it works great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> *i may get bashed for saying this, but i don't think mopping really affects the moistness of large meats like briskets and butts. *


  I agree 100% Brian!!




			
				oompappy said:
			
		

> I think one of the biggest factors in not having a dry brisket is to let it rest  properly.  One hour rest at room temp under a loose foil tent seems to make the juices hold up in the meat nicely. If your holding it foil wrapped in a cooler for 2 or more hours just make sure it has cooled off a bit before slicing. If its still steaming when you slice you can actually watch the meat dry before your eyes.



I also agree 100% Oompappy!


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i may get bashed for saying this, but i don't think mopping really affects the moistness of large meats like briskets and butts.  meats like this get their moisture from the fat and connective tissues inside the meat breaking down.  also the bark prohibits moisture from mops or bastes from entering the meat once it has formed.
> 
> they say to add moisture back into the meat you should add it when the meat is resting in foil after the cook.  but again how does the bark effect this?


Bryan your'e right, when I have a brisket cooking and I spray and/or mop it the spray runs right off like the meat has waterproofing on it.
It does not penetrate at all.


----------



## Jack W. (May 12, 2006)

Some of the best brisket I've ever had cooked unfoiled until 190 or so.  Added 1/2 a can of Dr. Pepper and double wrapped it to a cooler for 3 or 4 hours.  Then it went on to the counter and cooled to room temp.  I seperated the point from the flat, saved the aujus, rewrapped the roasts and cooled them completely.  The next day both roasts were unwrapped and put in the pit with moderate smoke and allowed to heat to 170.   Rested them on the counter for 15 or 20 minutes, sliced and served with the AuJus drizzled on top and a thin Texas style sauce on the side.  Cornbread and homemade pintos.  The leftovers were chopped, the sauce was added and cooled in a bag in the fridge.  The next day it was heated and served on a cheap hamburger bun with a thin slice of Vidalia, a sour pickle and a wasabi mayonaise.  That really was...

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Some of the best brisket I've ever had cooked unfoiled until 190 or so.  Added 1/2 a can of Dr. Pepper and double wrapped it to a cooler for 3 or 4 hours.  Then it went on to the counter and cooled to room temp.  I seperated the point from the flat, saved the aujus, rewrapped the roasts and cooled them completely.  The next day both roasts were unwrapped and put in the pit with moderate smoke and allowed to heat to 170.   Rested them on the counter for 15 or 20 minutes, sliced and served with the AuJus drizzled on top and a thin Texas style sauce on the side.  Cornbread and homemade pintos.  The leftovers were chopped, the sauce was added and cooled in a bag in the fridge.  The next day it was heated and served on a cheap hamburger bun with a thin slice of Vidalia, a sour pickle and a wasabi mayonaise.  That really was...
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack


All I can say is.....damn that sounds like good Q........ =P~  =P~


----------



## kickassbbq (May 13, 2006)

*Brisket*

I really don't know Jack about smoking Brisket, but I always smoke mine in a pan.  Juices are all collected in the pan and Moist, Moist, Moist.  I cover the last several hours and smoke to 195 and let sit.
Only comp I was at got a 1st Place Trophy for Brisket.
http://www.kickassbbq.com/largepic.php? ... ef+Brisket
http://www.kickassbbq.com/largepic.php? ... ef+Brisket
Smoke On!!!!!!
ed


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 13, 2006)

Great website there Ed!  Do you flip your brisket in the pan to brown the brisket on both sides?


----------



## kickassbbq (May 13, 2006)

*Brisket*

The Kloset Man,
Nope, never did flip one.
I spray it down with Apple Juice and Jack 50-50 (holds the rub on) put on my rub, put in pan, add a little beer, put on the smoker at 225-250.  Smoke to 165, cover entire pan with foil and cook to 195, let rest, slice!!!!
Have a good weekend and tell every Mom in your life I said, "Happy Mother's Day"!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------



## kickassbbq (May 13, 2006)

*Burnt Man*

The Burnt Food Dude Miester!!!!
I just use a 50-50 mixture of Jack and Apple Juice.  I SPRAY it on with my pump up spray bottle.  I really don't know if it makes a difference or not, but I THINK it does and that let's me kinda play with the meat a little while it's smoking.  It seems to work for me.  
Everybody has a method and I think everbody's method is right.
I don't think there are any smokers better than any other and I think every cook does what works for them to get good BBQ.
Life is good!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------



## Puff1 (May 13, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you spray? I use the mist setting on my spray bottle not stream. I used to look at moping/spraying as moisturizing the meat. Now I look at it as adding an extra layer of flavor to the meat. EX: For ribs I have a mix of apple juice and honey. For brisket I've been using a spray mop using Jack Daniels, water, woster and some other stuff.

Does it help? I think so. People love the brisket. I think I'm going to use that in my first comp (with my fingers crossed).[/quote:3l70c54l]
Sprayer set on mist.
I look at it the same way now, just to add flavor.
I use apple juice or Dr. Pepper.

Good luck.


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 13, 2006)

When doing a brisket I use do the mist-method with applejuice and a little cider vinegar. Tends to mellow out my intense rub.

While the 'mop' has a certain theatrical quality about it, it seems a bit messy. The ceramic cookers (fire ring) aren't very forgiving if a big blop of liquid splashes upon it.  (cracked one ring already, but I still use it).

I rest 'em for 30 minutes to a hour. Usually takes me that long to get all the sides lined up!
DATsBBQ


----------



## K Kruger (May 13, 2006)

If the baste/mop/spray is water based it can slow the cooking a bit because of the evaporative nature of the baste/mop/spray, especially if the meat surface is coarse like the lean of brisket.  Oil/fat-based mops can speed cooking as the fat tempers evaporation significantly. Neither will soak into a meat but both can add flavor(s).

Resting is important, of course, because the juices in the meat redistribute during resting and are then less likely to be lost when the meat is sliced Also, as meat cools its ability to absorb liquid increases.


----------

